# Newby



## Gdogg (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am new to the forum. I do ammeture strong man and I am a horrible speller.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2012)

Gdogg, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (May 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 2, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (May 3, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Gdogg (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## scmtnboy (May 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

welcome


----------

